
Show HN: React-metaform – React component for building forms out of metadata - andrerpena
https://github.com/gearz-lab/react-metaform
======
hliyan
I recently started on something not too different as part of a flux framework:
[https://github.com/hliyan/praxis/blob/master/src/ui/Input.js...](https://github.com/hliyan/praxis/blob/master/src/ui/Input.jsx)

Though I'm still in the very early stages.

~~~
andrerpena
It seems interesting... Let us know once you have the first release :)

------
andrerpena
I'm going to improve the demo page.. So it's more informative about what you
can do with react-metaform. I'll post an update once I did it :)

------
gkop
The demo is just a blank page on iOS 8.4 Safari :(

~~~
andrerpena
Thanks for reporting. I just fixed it. [http://gearz-lab.github.io/react-
metaform/demo.html](http://gearz-lab.github.io/react-metaform/demo.html)

